# “Yahaya Bello Ole” – Kogi Youths Shout & Stone Their Governor (Video) – Nairaland News



## siteadmin (May 6, 2018)

Breaking: Angry Kogi Youths Shouting “ Yaya Bello Ole” at All Progressives Congress (APC) Congress in Iyamoye (Video)

Kogi State Youths Mocking Gov. Yahaya Bello.....









Read more via Nairaland News – https://ift.tt/2KFJdiv

Get More  Nigeria Political News


----------

